# What's the ONE MAC product you want?



## natalie75 (Jul 2, 2006)

What is the ONE MAC product that you want so badly, but can't find or afford?


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 2, 2006)

MAC's mineralize skinfinish in Pleasureflush


----------



## aziajs (Jul 2, 2006)

The sweetie cake quad.  I need to save my little bit of funds for shooting star.


----------



## Shavwi (Jul 2, 2006)

Heatherette l/s - I wasn't into MAC back then


----------



## calliestar (Jul 2, 2006)

Lustdust Pro Glitter.  Someday I will buy it from ebay or swap it, but it seems so hard to find.

I'd also like Deckchair pig, but that's easier to find.  187 brush is WAY high on my list, but I'll be getting it as soon as I have the funds.

So Lustdust is definately the one item that I really really want that seems kind of out of reach at the moment.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 2, 2006)

i don't want just one. i want everything.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jul 2, 2006)

I'll go with Pleasureflush MSF as well...  I really don't see the point in paying almost $100 for a MSF so I won't even bother bidding on it if I ever see it bc it usually goes for insane prices!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 2, 2006)

Full size Maroon Pigment, Lucky Green E/s, Cool & Aloof Lipgelee.


----------



## MissMarley (Jul 2, 2006)

187 brush- i just can't bring myself to pay that much for a brush..


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 2, 2006)

I really want New Vegas MSF but refuse to pay crazy ebay prices for it.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Jul 2, 2006)

ONE product, probably would have to jump on the Pleasureflush bandwagon.  Other than that, Maroon Pigment, Copper & Bronze Pigments.


----------



## maclay (Jul 3, 2006)

Lately I've been trying madly to swap for a 15 pan e/s and/or 6 pan blush palette! I guess I'll just have to call the Pro #.


----------



## MACActress (Jul 3, 2006)

187 Brush. With all the little things I want from future collections I can't justify it. But as soon I find a block of time in which upcoming collections don't interest me (haha fat chance) there will be a major pro pigment/brush haul.


----------



## ette (Jul 3, 2006)

Tour de Pink traincase. I want it SO bad.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 3, 2006)

Sweetie Cake quad.  Someone just give me one so I'll stop thinking about it!  Even the new Turquatic shadows aren't distracting me enough.  I WANT SUGAR BLUE!!! *throwing tantrum*

....*ahem*... sorry, that was slghtly disgraceful....*straightening clothes*


----------



## ghostangel (Jul 3, 2006)

One? That word is not in my vocabulary. *Does not compute*


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 3, 2006)

i'd like a temperly (sp?) palette.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ghostangel* 
_One? That word is not in my vocabulary. *Does not compute*_


----------



## bellaetoile (Jul 3, 2006)

bronze, brass, purple matte, turquoise, copper, mustard, and auburn pigments.
pleasurefuckingflush skinfinish.
icebox eyeshadow.


----------



## koolkatz (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_Tour de Pink traincase. I want it SO bad._

 
2nd! Also Bliss Me lipglass.


----------



## princess (Jul 3, 2006)

Stereo Rose skinfinish. The ones I found either don't want to ship out of the US or are out of my budget.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 3, 2006)

if its just ONE then Petticoat MSF

but others deffo Cool and Aloof Lipgelee, i need a backup lol


----------



## Sophia84 (Jul 3, 2006)

Only one???? Ohhhhh I have 2 Bronze pigment and Stereo Rose MSF!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 3, 2006)

Can't choose ONE but here's my little list:

Coco pigment
Deckchair pigment
Stereo Rose and Naked You MSFs (plus the three new ones and maybe a backup Petticoat)
Tour De Pink Traincasee, definitely.


----------



## Cruella (Jul 3, 2006)

All-Girl pigment and a back-up of Sexie l/s


----------



## kare31 (Jul 3, 2006)

Parsley Sage eyeshadow


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 3, 2006)

The Thunder Quad for me


----------



## MACGoddess (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolkatz* 
_2nd! Also Bliss Me lipglass._

 
I just saw and bought a Bliss Me l/g from the CCO in Orlando FL!  Call them maybe they will be able to ship...  Ask for Maria, I think she is the manager and she is super helpful.


----------



## zombie_candy (Jul 3, 2006)

LUCKY GREEN E/S !


----------



## Georgiecat (Jul 3, 2006)

Angry Inch Lipglass.  Even if I could find it, I could never afford it.


----------



## Katura (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh Just one?!

A 187 is high on my list...

But then, I'd love a 15 palette all filled up, thats one right??? haha...


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 3, 2006)

for all you that say that you can't justify spending "that much on a brush" (about the 187) you just DON'T know what your missing lol, its honestly a brush I can use for everything, words cannot discribe how much I love that brush lol (that and my catherine deveneau buffer lol) I will be getting another 187 as soon as I stop buying other crap lol... My next couple of purchases should really be brushes and liners as thats where im really lacking but with all the effin new collections MAC's releasing I cant afford brushes lol...

now back on toppic lol I REALLY want Mustard, Aurburn and a couple other dc pigments (I FINALLY got a turquoise sample and while I love the color I HATE how crappy it blends I hope the others arent that bad) I also want a good deal of le or disc shadows and I really want a fricking Indie girl LS someone help me with that one PLEASE lol...


----------



## a914butterfly (Jul 3, 2006)

heatherette lipstick, parrot eyeshadow, pleasureflush MSF, pretty baby blush (from diana ross collection)


----------



## Oonie (Jul 3, 2006)

#136 Brush....I'll wait a lil while longer.


----------



## fairytale22 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 
_i don't want just one. i want everything._

 
2nd, lol.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 3, 2006)

Pleasureflush MSF.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_Pleasureflush MSF._

 

me too.  but then i'd sell it and get other stuff.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jul 3, 2006)

Coco Beach pigment... I want this so bad!!! I am willing to pay $$$$ for it, I just cannot find it anywhere!


----------



## polobear45 (Jul 3, 2006)

Tour de Pink traincase,I cant find it anymore :/


----------



## cruz_kitten (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 
_i'd like a temperly (sp?) palette._

 
i've got one, barely used. i think its beautiful but i never touch it.


----------



## cruz_kitten (Jul 3, 2006)

im totally missing a full jar of all girl pigment & who's that lady lipglee. my traincase would love them forever if they showed up.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 4, 2006)

NO Cosmetic Company Outlets ship.


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jul 4, 2006)

Petticoat and Stero Rose MSF... hmm think thats it


----------



## eco (Jul 4, 2006)

i would love a mac traincase but would never pay that much.   i wish mac would come out with storage systems besides the bags and traincases.  things to put in your bathroom or bedroom set up to neatly organize their prooducts.


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Jul 4, 2006)

oh man... New Vegas and Gold Deposit msf


----------



## Meliss1026 (Jul 4, 2006)

All-girl Pigment. I want this soo bad. Everytime someone posts a sale with it, I'm always too late =/


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Jul 4, 2006)

Sweeten Up e/s!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkdaze (Jul 4, 2006)

Stereo Rose Msf
187


----------



## LisaR (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd love to have "Moth Brown".


----------



## bottleblack (Jul 4, 2006)

Isabella Blow and a MAC Traincase.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eco* 
_i would love a mac traincase but would never pay that much.   i wish mac would come out with storage systems besides the bags and traincases.  things to put in your bathroom or bedroom set up to neatly organize their prooducts._

 

me too! i was just thinking that as i rearranged my bedroom an hour ago!


----------



## mellimello (Jul 5, 2006)

I finally saw Pleasureflush MSF at my work and it was freakin' gorgeous so now I really want it but there's no way I'm spending $100+ for it :[


----------



## natalie75 (Jul 5, 2006)

*traincase*

My DH bought me the traincase and carryall for birthday/mothers day gifts.  MAC is a great idea for the gift list!  So much of my collection came from presents.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_Tour de Pink traincase. I want it SO bad._

 
droool....i hear ya!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 
_Sweetie Cake quad.  Someone just give me one so I'll stop thinking about it!  Even the new Turquatic shadows aren't distracting me enough.  I WANT SUGAR BLUE!!! *throwing tantrum*

....*ahem*... sorry, that was slghtly disgraceful....*straightening clothes*_

 
i am confused, I see sweetiecake available online at mac cosmetics?
 or do you just want it but it isn't in the budget right now?
 cos in that case I feel that way about sooooo much MAC!


----------



## Glitziegal (Jul 6, 2006)

One? It would have to be Pleasureflush MSF.  Although from the pic Shooting Star looks similar enough to hopefully not need both


----------



## MissFortune (Jul 7, 2006)

Angry Inch lipglass


----------



## misslilith (Jul 7, 2006)

BRASS Pigment! It`s the only of the old disc that is missing in my collection but it seems to be so out of reach.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 7, 2006)

*for now* i want that damn Pleasureflush so i can almost complete my mfs collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 8)


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 7, 2006)

mac tool belt


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 7, 2006)

oh, that's easy.  The 187 and the friggin expensive traincase...
whoops that's two isn't it? LOL


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jul 7, 2006)

Pretty Twisted e/s from Dolled Up. That e/s is damn near impossible to find. I found it on eBay, but it got all the way up to $274!!!!!! Which I would NEVER spend. Or Sweet Tea Quad from High Tea. I've been hunting for that one for MONTHS... and I have not for life of me been able to find it... =(


----------



## user6 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Mac Holiday Kit 6 Eyes Jewel Palette Parrot*







I want the MAC Holiday kit 6  Jewel Palette W/MYLAR, SUNNYSIDE UP, ERA, HONEYLUST, MULCH, PARROT!!! If someone is willing to swap or sell, PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!!!:deal: I want this so bad, it makes me want to puke sometimes!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medicredfearn* 
_





I want the MAC Holiday kit 6  Jewel Palette W/MYLAR, SUNNYSIDE UP, ERA, HONEYLUST, MULCH, PARROT!!! If someone is willing to swap or sell, PLEASE LET ME KNOW!!!!:deal: I want this so bad, it makes me want to puke sometimes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha... what are you willing to swap for it??


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2006)

i really really want springsheen blush... but everytime i wanna buy it they have sold out!!!


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jul 9, 2006)

i would like the full collection of msfs (i have stereo rose and petticoat), parrot e/s and lucky green e/s. i once saw porcelian pink on ebay for $10 on buy it now, i didnt buy it cos i thought maybe it was damaged or something, then decided to and both had gone. i will forever regret that descision!!


----------



## baby_g (Jul 9, 2006)

SUNSET l/g! =[ been lemmin it for almost a year now, where oh where art thou sunset?


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jul 9, 2006)

Heatherette L/S i used all of mine


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 9, 2006)

Parrot, so that I can sell it and make some big bucks LOL.


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 9, 2006)

the entire playboy collection, which was like three products, right?


----------



## capspock (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_for all you that say that you can't justify spending "that much on a brush" (about the 187) you just DON'T know what your missing lol, its honestly a brush I can use for everything, words cannot discribe how much I love that brush lol (that and my catherine deveneau buffer lol) I will be getting another 187 as soon as I stop buying other crap lol... My next couple of purchases should really be brushes and liners as thats where im really lacking but with all the effin new collections MAC's releasing I cant afford brushes lol...

..._

 
Second that. Two weeks ago I finally broke down and got the 187. And here in Brazil is even more expensive because of importation taxes. Boy, but that brush is totally worthy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capspock (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellarx1587* 
_Pretty Twisted e/s from Dolled Up. That e/s is damn near impossible to find. I found it on eBay, but it got all the way up to $274!!!!!! Which I would NEVER spend. Or Sweet Tea Quad from High Tea. I've been hunting for that one for MONTHS... and I have not for life of me been able to find it... =(_

 
$274????????????????????? Holly crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarahj31 (Jul 9, 2006)

*IF I have to pick one...*

It would have to be Mustard Yellow pigment.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_for all you that say that you can't justify spending "that much on a brush" (about the 187) you just DON'T know what your missing lol, its honestly a brush I can use for everything, words cannot discribe how much I love that brush lol_

 


ditto that! I finally broke down a couple weeks ago and got myself a 187 and let me tell you it is HEAVENLY! my first blushcreme was Maidenchant and it looks amazing with the 187 compared to my silly fingers. I'm sampling SFF right now and its incredible with the 187. and when I get my MSF's next week I'm sure it will be amazing as well. its one of those things that makes you feel so good once you finally get it.


----------



## electrostars (Jul 11, 2006)

nevermind.


----------



## Eemaan (Jul 11, 2006)

Earthly Delight Eyeshadow


----------



## Pascal (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 
_i don't want just one. i want everything._

 
that makes two of us


----------



## Miss Dior (Jul 15, 2006)

I want the glitter eyeliner (Any Color) 
It was limited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll pay anything to get it


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 15, 2006)

pleasureflush msf!!!


----------



## natalie75 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Where else besides ebay?*

Where else besides ebay can we find all these hard to find products.  I've looked everywhere for Moth Brown................nothing


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 20, 2006)

pleasurelush msf, parrot and guacamole.


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 21, 2006)

I haven't figured out my must haves yet....but I really, really, REALLY like Kitchmas (sp?)

And Cruella....your siggy line had me LMMFFAO!!!!


----------



## kateisgreat (Jul 25, 2006)

i've been wanting nymphette l/g for awhile but haven't gotten it yet.
oh and sprout e/s


----------



## warriorprincess87 (Jul 25, 2006)

I want too many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pleasureflush MSF
Judy blue e/s
Angry Inch l/g
Copper, Bronze, Brass Pigments
Zone e/s
Tour de Pink traincase
Metal Rock MSF


----------



## randiu (Jul 25, 2006)

So Ceylon MSF


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 25, 2006)

Madamoiselle lipstick

or

Pleasureflush MSF

oops thats two!


----------



## musicdust (Jul 26, 2006)

All-Girl pigment...I just don't want to pay a small fortune for it though!


----------



## natalie75 (Jul 26, 2006)

I put my Traincase, Carryall and anything expensive on my birthday, christmas, anniversary list for DH and he not only gave me that but later the carryall. The MA's know him by name


----------



## Makeupluvr (Jul 26, 2006)

How much are you looking for?

Also, I know it is not the same, but Chocolate Brown is quite similar.

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *csuthetaphi* 
_Coco Beach pigment... I want this so bad!!! I am willing to pay $$$$ for it, I just cannot find it anywhere! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Makeupluvr (Jul 26, 2006)

How much are you looking for?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *musicdust* 
_All-Girl pigment...I just don't want to pay a small fortune for it though!_


----------



## sodium (Jul 27, 2006)

i can't narrow down to just one =/ hahahahah
full jar of goldenaire pigment & coco pigment
i fell in love with pigments too late..i passed those when they came out..ugh stupid me


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 27, 2006)

summerfete tlc is difficult to get and the brushes are expensive. i only have the 187 which i love, but i dont think that i can afford me the 182 which i want so bad. and the MSF are very expensive, too. i think it's stupid to pay 100$/€ for one...


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 27, 2006)

and i want moderne l/s, elle and Rayothon and New Years Yves lipglass, and many more lipglasses


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jul 27, 2006)

i want pleasureflush baaaaaaad too. mac should so re-release it in august


----------



## natalie75 (Jul 28, 2006)

*My new favorite, need backup*

Flirty Number e/s


----------



## PrettyinPink (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm going with Pleasureflush too! Lot's of us seem to want it badly...but those ebay price are outrageous for a MSF. One day it will be mine, oh yes...


----------



## lizsybarite (Jul 28, 2006)

Angry Inch lipglass!


----------



## Makeupluvr (Aug 8, 2006)

BLISS eye shadow!  I would LOVE LOVE LOVE that!  If someone had this, I would be willing to swap rare items I have or pay for it!  It is REDICULOUS how much I want this e/s, LOL.


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 8, 2006)

Okay so I'm sort of new to collecting MAC, I didn't start paying much attention until recently but.. whats this Angry Inch l/g? Is it related to the Hedwig and The Angry Inch musical/movie? Thanks.


----------



## Makeupluvr (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stillsoawesome* 
_Okay so I'm sort of new to collecting MAC, I didn't start paying much attention until recently but.. whats this Angry Inch l/g? Is it related to the Hedwig and The Angry Inch musical/movie? Thanks._

 
Yes it is.  It was released in VERY limited numbers at a special preview of the musical/movie?  Only people that were at this specific special event got the l/g.  HTH


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupluvr* 
_Yes it is.  It was released in VERY limited numbers at a special preview of the musical/movie?  Only people that were at this specific special event got the l/g.  HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








_

 
oh god... but... i love that movie!!! Now I want it too!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 9, 2006)

that damn case!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 9, 2006)

182 & 187 brushes! my nearest counter doesn't have them so i may resort to calling the pro store again <sigh>.


----------



## ChrisChick (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 
_and i want moderne l/s, elle and Rayothon and New Years Yves lipglass, and many more lipglasses
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 New Year's Yves= the SEX


----------



## NJDes (Sep 12, 2006)

I want so many things!! But I'm going to narrow it down to 2. The 187 brush and Lucky Green e/s.


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Sep 12, 2006)

Peacocky glitter liner.

Sexie l/s

Isabella Blow l/s

Slave to Love blush


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 12, 2006)

#187 brush, for sure.

Of course a pile of d/c stuff, but, you only said one!


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 13, 2006)

im surprised no ones mentioned de menthe. IMO its *the* original green e/s


----------



## amy_forster (Sep 13, 2006)

A mac brush clutch and a B-rich eye shadow. Thats all for now.


----------



## little teaser (Sep 13, 2006)

i want pleasureflush and petticoat msf and a backup of blue edge


----------



## Kim. (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_187 brush- i just can't bring myself to pay that much for a brush.._

 

Me either Canadian it's $50.50 plus 14% tax...


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_187 brush- i just can't bring myself to pay that much for a brush.._

 
I second that!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi there!

I just saw a crazy bunch of folks camping out in front of the Target to get in line for the new PlayStation. So my question is....

What MAC item (old, current or imaginary) would you camp out all night for? (If you'd do it at all?)


----------



## labwom (Nov 17, 2006)

I can only see people camping out for Parrot e/s. It's seems to be the most sought after Mac product!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 17, 2006)

Haha I saw people doing that too and I thought they were insane!  I would consider doing it for a box full of Pleasureflush MSFs


----------



## ruby_soho (Nov 17, 2006)

Heatherette lipstick and the old aluminum traincase for sure!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Nov 17, 2006)

I'd do it for a single Pleasureflush.


----------



## tricky (Nov 17, 2006)

it would have to multiple items. i wouldn't do it for 1 item. i would camp out for parrot, tin tin e/l, stereo rose msf, golden/primpin kitty (basically a bunch of stuff i missed out on).


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 17, 2006)

not a damn thing...


----------



## gummybug (Nov 17, 2006)

I'd only do it for a night with Jake Gyllenhaal. :hump: Sorry, MAC.


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_not a damn thing..._

 
Me neither...


----------



## aziza (Nov 17, 2006)

Just Metal Rock MSF.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Never...*

Camping "outside" is bizarre...I would just have to miss out.


----------



## meagannn (Nov 17, 2006)

I camped (er... sat and waited) outside of a movie theatre in Oklahoma City for like 18 hours, when i was 14 just to get a chance to meet Hanson at a tiny lil acoustic concert. 

Now, I do love my MAC... but i'm going to have to say I'd rather not go through that waiting outside thing again. I'd feel like a pubescent 14 year old and God knows I don't want to relive those years!


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 17, 2006)

hmm, maybe the bunny pink l/s if it was NEW and not gross and old...but honestly, i doubt i would. it's just make up...


----------



## lara (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm too old and cranky to camp out for anything less than Tom Waits tickets, and even then I'd show up at seven in the morning and bribe someone to let me cut the line.

I would, however, probably wait around for an hour if someone told me that N1 and N2 F&B were finally back in Australia*.


* They stopped importing those two shades because there 'isn't a market for them'. I want to know what figures they base that on, because those are the two shades that I burn through the most on clients, and ordering them privately is sending me broke. *fist shake*


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 17, 2006)

every time i go into work seeing those crazy people camping out it makes me laugh....sadly i was scared to walk to my car because i tohught one of them would jump me thinking i might have a PS3.....so i wouldn't wait for anything, i love MAC but not enough to give up a whole day and or nite to sit on a some cold concrete.


----------



## dreamqueen (Nov 17, 2006)

I would camp out for pleasureflush msf and heatherette lipstick.


----------



## ledonatella (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, I wouldn't for anything makeup releated....just maybe front row Madonna tickets.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 17, 2006)

Hmmm.... if MAC re-launched some 'retro' and LE items that have been DC'd (but only in limited quantities like the PS3--that would be my reason for staying in line outside). I miss: Spanish Fly l/s, Terra l/s, Camel e/s, Bunny Pink l/s, a re-launch of the entire 'Bombshells' collection!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 17, 2006)

nothing beaucse i could just buy it later 
plus i hate camping


----------



## cloverette (Nov 17, 2006)

i wouldn't do that for makeup! waiting in line for 2 hours, maybe, but not camping out!


----------



## mAra (Nov 17, 2006)

i think id camp out for the tour de pink filled with m/u.. since i missed out on it


----------



## MACreation (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gummybug* 

 
_I'd only do it for a night with Jake Gyllenhaal. :hump: Sorry, MAC. _

 
I second that!


----------



## Cruella (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I'm too old and cranky to camp out for anything less than Tom Waits tickets, and even then I'd show up at seven in the morning and bribe someone to let me cut the line._

 
ITA. I was fortunate enough to see Tom Waits in Boston about 6 years ago and he was amazing.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 17, 2006)

While the thought of getting another "Coco" pigment" and/or another "Lovemate" lipstick does cause me to emit a streamer of drool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I'm not sure that I'd  go so far as to wait all night on a possibly moth- and-cricket-infested parking lot.
Even if they threw in a "Moxie" lipstick.

I'm just  as MAC-obsessed as the next ranting, eye-rolling, hair-tearing, mouth-frothing, self-gnawing  pseudo-religious zealot, but I have my limits ...
Would I hand over my last five dollars for the aforementioned items?
SHOOOOT, YEAH!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_Haha I saw people doing that too and I thought they were insane!  I would consider doing it for a box full of Pleasureflush MSFs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh yeah baby! I would do some mall hockey and camp out with a big sign and do little dances in front of the MAC windows for it.


----------



## Sanne (Nov 17, 2006)

I can't think of anything I'd stayed up all night for...but there are very few people here in the netherlands who would. so there's no need for me to do something like that.


----------



## a914butterfly (Nov 17, 2006)

OMG!! i was thinking that last night when i saw that on the news! my hubby teased me and said i would probably camp outside our local macys (they have a mac counter) or in manhattan at a mac store if it was for something Mac!! anyway i would do it cause it would be an adventure and might be fun. i would do it for pleasureflush, parrot, Liza PM quad (the one with parrot), heatherette lipstick, or judy blue eyeshadow (i dont like the color, but its the rareness of it), or anything that would be new and very limited and rare to get like judy blue eyeshadow.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 17, 2006)

A makeup brush that turned me into Charlize Theron...otherwise, nothing, I'm not a fan of any activity that can be classified as "camping"


----------



## bebs (Nov 17, 2006)

I have a few friends that did that and now are planning on selling it on ebay and I dont know where else.


----------



## Eemaan (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_not a damn thing..._

 






 ditto


----------



## calbear (Nov 17, 2006)

I've stood in line (camped out) for quite a few things.  It's fun. Me and the other Star Wars geeks having a fierce Connect Four competition for which I blew everyone away - was something to do.  I don't think I'd do it for a MAC product but I never say never cause I am too spontaneous for that.


----------



## Pascal (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labwom* 

 
_I can only see people camping out for Parrot e/s. It's seems to be the most sought after Mac product!_

 
 you are oh so right, Parrot eye shadow was the first thing that popped into my mind...


----------



## rainbowcrushed (Nov 17, 2006)

I would stand in line if they had a crazy sale like a case of every MSF ever made for 100 dollars. I am getting up at 7:00 the day after christmas so I can get my danse shopping out of the way XD


----------



## labwom (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rainbowcrushed* 

 
_I am getting up at 7:00 the day after christmas so I can get my danse shopping out of the way XD_

 
So am I! I just can't wait for Christmas money then going to MAC!


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 17, 2006)

Hmm... maybe not Jake himself.  Maybe if was Brokeback Mountain LIVE.  heehee.

Makeup... maybe if they had a huge discounted sale with tons of discontinued stuff.

My BF and his friends are pretty familiar with standing in line for days. They're all huge Star Wars geeks and they were the first in line to Episodes 1, 2, and 3.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 17, 2006)

Replace Jake Gyllenhaal with Wentworth Miller, and I might just rethink my stance on this


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Nov 17, 2006)

oof. i would only do that for a bunch of products. nothing in particular, though


----------



## MissMarley (Nov 17, 2006)

I'd camp out if it was a HUGE warehouse sale of DC'd and LE items, all at least 50% off.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, it would have to be all of the following, brand new:

-Heatherette Lipstick
-Hot N' Sour Paint - I can't find mine since my move
-Ghettoflower Lipglass Stain
-Bronze Sugar Lipglass
-Judy Blue Eye Shadow
-Zone Eye Shadow
-Poise Eye Shadow
-Brass Pigment - I have used a good amount of my stash and I love it!
-Bronze Pigment - I really, really, really want it
-Auburn Pigment - Just to make my pigment collection complete
-Mustard Pigment - Just to make my pigment collection complete
-Apollo Eye Shadow
-Bliss Eye Shadow
-Chroma Purple Python
-Chroma Green Garter
-Chroma Sinful Serpent
-Chroma Bronze
-Clone Eye Shadow
-Coppera Eye Shadow
-Cosmic Blue Eye Shadow
-Frigid Eye Shadow
-Fushcia Eye Shadow
-Glitz Eye Shadow
-Haze (Older frost version) Eye Shadow
-Ice Box Eye Shadow
-Violet, Dear Eye Shadow
-Leisure Time (Older Bronze Version) Eye Shadow
-Mahogany Eye Shadow
-Moss Eye Shadow
-Peaches Eye Shadow

Yeah, I think that is what it would take to get me to camp out overnight.  In other words, it would be a really hard sell to get me to camp out for any product.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 17, 2006)

I wouldnt camp out for MAC.

I'd camp out to see The Pretenders live or Aleka's Attic


----------



## rainbowcrushed (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_Replace Jake Gyllenhaal with Wentworth Miller, and I might just rethink my stance on this_

 
Aaahhh! don't mention wentworth, you're gonna make me weak at the mere thought of him!


----------



## princess (Nov 18, 2006)

OT but is Wentworth Miller the guy in Prison Break? Are his tattoos for real? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will camp out for 50 Stereo Rose MSFs.


----------



## veilchen (Nov 18, 2006)

I wouldn't camp a whole night for nothing in the world. I had to do this to get into seminars at University, and nothing - really nothing at all - could ever induce me to do it again.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess* 

 
_OT but is Wentworth Miller the guy in Prison Break? Are his tattoos for real? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will camp out for 50 Stereo Rose MSFs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Yep, he's the hottie from Prison Break.   That tats aren't real, they paint them on, I read it takes something like 5 hours.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Nov 18, 2006)

Camping is just not my thing...but I would do it in the Macys parking lot before I did it in the woods...hmmm lets see...mountain lions or makeup? I think I will take the make up!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Nov 18, 2006)

that would be insane. No piece of MU is worth it.


----------



## Kim. (Nov 19, 2006)

Waiting in line for a 1/2 hour to be served at the MAC counter because people hoard around it and don't let people in is bad enough.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_Waiting in line for a 1/2 hour to be served at the MAC counter because people hoard around it and don't let people in is bad enough._

 
Ugh seriously!  what is up with that??


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Nov 19, 2006)

if i all of a sudden lost my 182 for some really odd reason, i would probably camp out to get another one. i CANNOT live without that brush.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 11, 2007)

The One: Sexie lipstick
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If I could have two: Sexie and Hard to Please


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 12, 2007)

I would really like Brass, Bronze and Copper dc pigments!

For anyone interested in rare pigments panacea81 in the UK is currently auctioning off full sized jars of Green frost d/c, Maroon and Turquoise matte d/c pigments


----------



## melliquor (Sep 12, 2007)

What is that Green pigment like?  Does anybody have it?  I have bought alot of stuff from her before.  She is really great.


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_What is that Green pigment like? Does anybody have it? I have bought alot of stuff from her before. She is really great._

 
The green pigment is totally gorgeous!! I have about 1/3 jar left of mine and I just bought another full jar (waiting for it to arrive!) and I will be REALLY sad when this is no longer accessible. The pigment blends like butter - its much nicer texture than any of the new pigments and looks smooth and silky when its applied - not chalky or chunky or dry looking. The colour is divine - a beautiful true green there isnt another pigment like it. You wont regret buying that pigment!
That seller is REALLY good - I bought 3 of my rare (silver frost, gold frost and bright coral) d/c piggies off her and she was fabulous with each one every single time.


----------



## nunu (Sep 12, 2007)

fab blush from the barbie loves mac collection


----------



## cno64 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm afraid it's  just too difficult for me to narrow my wishlist to _*one*_ item.
I'd love to have another full-size of "Coco" pigment.
For a rational person, one "Coco, two each of "Subtle," "Sunnydaze" and "Mauvement" and "Satin Taupe" eyeshadow would be enough taupes, but there's just something about "Coco" that makes me want to hoard it in oil-drum-sized containers, which are darned tricky to dip your brush into.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'd also like to have another of the following lipsticks: Lovemate, Powerhouse, Rocking Chick.
And a 224 brush.


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 12, 2007)

Stereo Rose MSF.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 13, 2007)

Boot Black liquid liner.  I can't wait to get some money.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 13, 2007)

Just Metal Rock MSF for now.  I've drastically cut down my d/c'd wishlist.  I'm so proud of myself!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 15, 2007)

Well considering  This Beastie, I think all that is left for me to acquire is my own counter or perhaps I could buy a member of the pro team to keep in the closet for when I need them.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 15, 2007)

I know right.  You should make and update, if you can, because I'm sure there's tons more since those pictures were taken. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Well considering  This Beastie, I think all that is left for me to acquire is my own counter or perhaps I could buy a member of the pro team to keep in the closet for when I need them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh and I forgot, I want a lot of brush multiples, but I can't get them when I'm getting so many products.


----------



## logan44103 (Sep 15, 2007)

Coco Beach....I would love to have this!


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 18, 2007)

Def Stereo Rose MSF. Never tried it, but everyone keeps on raving about it.


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 18, 2007)

that damned expensive 187 brush! full size!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_that damned expensive 187 brush! full size!_

 
CCO has it for 29.


----------



## bluebird08 (Sep 19, 2007)

*I want more e/s and pigments no particular color...And more lustreglass!*


----------



## msmack (Sep 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *logan44103* 

 
_Coco Beach....I would love to have this!_

 
meeeeeee toooo!!!!!   #1 on my wishlist.


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 20, 2007)

A L/E MSF that actually looks good on me!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 24, 2007)

I would kill High Bred Red, Sexie, and Miss Dish lipsticks!!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Sep 24, 2007)

Riot eyeshadow omgggg
And Im curious about Haze eyeshadow.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 6, 2007)

The MAC 1.6 traincase and the Sweet Tea Quad - on the hunt daily for the quad...


----------



## Chopy (Dec 7, 2007)

MSF Petticoat


----------



## Divinity (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Stand In Line All Night!*

Wow...camp out in line for MAC?!  99% of the time it's on ebay within a week.


----------



## kyoto (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Stand In Line All Night!*

Camp out all night?  Not for make-up.  For free airline tickets to Paris I would.  Went there once and have been dying to get back.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Stand In Line All Night!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziza* 

 
_Just Metal Rock MSF._

 







Seriously, I wouldn't camp outside for anything other than concert or baseball tickets.  But I'd be at my MAC counter right at 10:00 for Metal Rock and So Ceylon.  And maybe I would camp out for a MAC warehouse sale.... maybe.


----------



## sitasati (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Stand In Line All Night!*

Nothing at all. I need my sleep lol.


----------



## frocher (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Stand In Line All Night!*

How about the keys to a mac store.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Stand In Line All Night!*

Not for MAC Cosmetics, even though I love it. Umm, maybe the other MAC, you know the ones at the Apple Store. I need a new computer and if I heard that Apple Computer was having a "real" sale, there would be no shame in my game.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Stand In Line All Night!*

All of the MSF's I don't have! Gimme, gimme, gimme!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Stand In Line All Night!*

I would maybe get there very early in the morning for Pleasureflush or Heatherette lipstick.


----------



## redambition (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Stand In Line All Night!*

i'm not really one for waiting out all night.

it would have to be a big bundle of MAC products to makke me wait outside all night.


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 15, 2007)

Any MSF, but I cannot locate it anwhere


----------



## erinmosh (Dec 15, 2007)

like 90454943 others. i want pleasureflush.


----------



## ChanelAddicted (Dec 16, 2007)

Pleasureflush AND Petticoat MSF. Yes that's right, I want both, RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Sarah (Dec 17, 2007)

i actuallty cant think of anything that i really really want


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 17, 2007)

Stereo Rose.. Damn college and being broke when it came out


----------



## Patricia (Dec 18, 2007)

182 brush, but i'm poor


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 19, 2007)

The Mac for Playboy products, I knew I should have started wearing mac a long time ago.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_187 brush- i just can't bring myself to pay that much for a brush.._

 
Same!!!

But I sooo want it


----------



## Billie28 (Dec 20, 2007)

Tour de Pink Traincase


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 20, 2007)

I would (and have) camped out all night for tickets to see Bruce Springsteen. I wouldn't do it for makeup, though.

The one thing I really want from MAC though... Either the 182 brush (too poor to pay 45 bucks for it) or a full size jar of Coco pigment. Maybe. LOL!


----------



## tearsindecember (Dec 20, 2007)

I need more mac in general.. but I'm really looking forward to buying some strobe cream after christmas!


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 20, 2007)

~I'd like the blush in CHEEK but it's been discontinued


----------



## Danapotter (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, I wouldn't camp out for anything...

but, if my dad could take me to a CCO in Woodbury Commons for Christmas gift, I would LOVE him forever (not that I don't already) 
I know they have Barbie and C-Shock e/s which I want so badly!


----------



## messhead (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't know if i'd camp out, but I really want the inventive eyes quad (which I can't find anywhere!!!), the duo blushes from the doubles line, a back up of summer neutral, and the old screw tops I had from high school including haze... I never wore them so I threw them out... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so young and stupid!!!


----------



## karinaf (Dec 24, 2007)

honestly right now im only jonesing for a tub of lip conditioner spf15.  ive been meaning to buy it since september but always forget to.
a lifetime unlimited gift card to mac would be nice too, haha.

hmmm... i'd love to get another so ceylon msf.  its the only colour ive found that contours nicely with me and im half way done with it


----------



## a_star (Jul 31, 2008)

The most expensive brush they have, i believe - 136 brush.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Jul 31, 2008)

All the Playboy products...
**single tear rolls dramatically down a MACd out face**




AND

All the Barbie stuff...Was fate mocking me, when it decided that I should have my first broken heart during one of the best MAC collection times?  Oh you cruel usurper of my MAC dreams, CURSES!


----------



## matsubie (Nov 20, 2008)

blow and moxie lipstick!!


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 20, 2008)

freaking Masque lipstick! For less than a fortune like everyone sells theirs for! I'm a nude lip junky and this looks perfect for me.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice Vice pp from Fafi, Devil blush and the pink l/s & l/g also from Manish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I paid the high price of ebay for the spiced choco quad but for some reason I just can't make myself spend the $ on these


----------



## oracle1 (Nov 20, 2008)

I cant pic just one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Older shadows that have been DC like ( Clone, Apollo, Mango, Atlas, Glare)
2. Complete collection of pigment samples
3. Hot & Sour paint
4. All the MAC postcards


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 20, 2008)

I would want a Barbie pearl sunshine..i broke mine and even tho i have the left overs i still want it in its compact.

I also would like:
all the cream blushes...before they discontinue.
the HK collection..all of it!


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ummmm of course...... everything that i dont already have lol.....* like the whole storee!!!!*


----------



## maclove1 (Nov 20, 2008)

manish anything im working like a doggy a cute one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at makeupalley  searching for some one to swap with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one girlhas the palette and i have the brushes she wants but she wont trade with me becouse she got it from ebay for 60.00 sucks ...i really want somthjng from this collection


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 20, 2008)

Lightscapade MSF, still haven't been able to find one to buy! Would trade body parts for it ha ha!


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine were Lightscapade MSF and Coco pigment, but now I'm happily waiting for the post to deliver them to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The ones that I'll be hunting next will prolly be MAC Silver and Green p/g's and by these I mean the original discontinued ones.


----------



## luhh (Nov 20, 2008)

Pompous blue e/s


----------



## MelodyAngel (Nov 20, 2008)

Queen's Sin l/s


----------



## Odelle (Nov 21, 2008)

I really wish I had the Devil blush from Manish Arora.  The l/s and l/g were cool, too.


----------



## rt66chix (Nov 21, 2008)

Not strictly MAC, but its sold at the pro store so I'll count it:
A complete airbrush system. Its expensive and I just cant justify it, but damn my brides would love that!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Lightscapade MSF, still haven't been able to find one to buy! Would trade body parts for it ha ha!_

 
See if one of the Houston CCO girls will CP one for you ..they have it at their CCO...doesn't hurt to ask...I have asked for CP's and they are kind enough to grab them for me http://specktra.net/f247/houston-cyp...outlets-93514/


----------



## katie_070405 (Nov 21, 2008)

The Matt Murphy "Oprah" bag.  (you know....4 magnetic compartments that come out)  & also The Brush Clutch that came out around the same time.  I can't seem to find them anywhere.  (I will buy one if someone wants to let theirs go)


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_Well, I wouldn't camp out for anything...

but, if my dad could take me to a CCO in Woodbury Commons for Christmas gift, I would LOVE him forever (not that I don't already) 
I know they have Barbie and C-Shock e/s which I want so badly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
i asked my mom for the same i want to go to that CCO soo badlyy i asked her to take me next week after thanksgiving lets see what happens


----------



## michelle79 (Nov 21, 2008)

MAC for Playboy Pink Bunny Lipstick


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 21, 2008)

The Eyeshadow Palette from the Manish Arora collection. I also wanted the Devil blush, Girl About Town l/s and the Pink Manish l/g.


----------



## Marion (Nov 21, 2008)

-Coco pigment
-187 brush


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 21, 2008)

A set of MAC Asia release only skincare stuff - color corrective primers, pore refiner and Lightful collection


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_Queen's Sin l/s_

 
I wear this l/s so sparingly, it is so beautiful and different!  It'll never become perm.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I never see anyone selling these, either.


----------



## animacani (Nov 23, 2008)

so ceylon MSF


----------



## MelodyAngel (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I wear this l/s so sparingly, it is so beautiful and different!  It'll never become perm.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I never see anyone selling these, either._

 
I know...so sad.  I soooo regret not getting it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've seen one on ebay in the last year, and the seller was asking $65...


----------



## Lapis (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_The Eyeshadow Palette from the Manish Arora collection. I also wanted the Devil blush, Girl About Town l/s and the Pink Manish l/g._

 
Girl about town is perm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My big want was metal rock I've found it now I want stereo rose


----------



## banjobama (Nov 24, 2008)

Sheer Mystery powder... it's not out yet. I'm ordering it as soon as I can!


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 24, 2008)

Umm I want everything that I don't have


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Girl about town is perm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My big want was metal rock I've found it now I want stereo rose_

 
^Oh yeah. I almost forgot that Girl About Town is permanant lol I also want the Fafi Eyeshadow Quad 1 since I've been eyeing on it for awhile.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 25, 2008)

I want Teal pigment damn it but for some reason it is not for sale in Australia. So not fair!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 25, 2008)

Right now I really want to track down all of the Belle Azure eye shadows.


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 25, 2008)

Moth Brown e/s and Lightscapade MSF....for some reason, Moth Brown is my unicorn--mythical and always eluding me, lol.


----------



## panda0410 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_The Eyeshadow Palette from the Manish Arora collection. I also wanted the Devil blush, Girl About Town l/s and the Pink Manish l/g._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_Girl about town is perm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
So is Devil Blush - its a pro pan


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_






Umm I want everything that I don't have_

 
EXACTLY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I had to pick just *one* thing it would be Pink Vivid pigment. I really want this but can't find it


----------



## panda0410 (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilorietta* 

 
_~I'd like the blush in CHEEK but it's been discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Its not Dcd either - its also a pro pan


----------



## ilorietta (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Its not Dcd either - its also a pro pan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I found it in the pot in the pro store in london, but it's been discontinued in the UK


----------



## panda0410 (Nov 26, 2008)

^^You could always ask for a CP in the clearance bin for a US pro store purchase


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 26, 2008)

Ugh what was the name of the hot pink l/g from barbie loves mac? I would give my left leg for it. No joke. But i cant bring myself to justify ebay prices.


----------



## nursie (Nov 26, 2008)

i want a 109 brush. i have SO many brushes, so i go back and forth as to whether i would really use this one. but then whenever i see it mentioned, i think 'i wish i had one!'.
i would put it in my online cart, but then the total would usually be so ridiculously high with other things i'd remove it.(starflash eyeshadows! i've only really used smoke and diamonds. if i had put the other e/s back i would now have my 109 brush !! dammittt). 
and now i've waited until Christmastime, and i always feel guilty spending money on myself now instead of picking up something more for my teenagers. (why i dont know, i dont feel guilty the rest of the year!)...so, maybe January


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 27, 2008)

187 brush
everything from the dresscamp collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and heatherette melrose mood l/s

if it had to be one, i'd choose the dresscamp palette...no...she gold l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't pick just one! lol.


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 27, 2008)

tie: mothbrown e/s and firespot e/s. No dupes. the real mutha frickin thangs!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Nov 27, 2008)

Scanty l/s, I would kill for this lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## nunu (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Scanty l/s, I would kill for this lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x_

 
Me too! I'm always on the hunt for it!


----------



## jennifer. (Nov 27, 2008)

probably that rocky horror red lipstick (or whatever it was called)!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Nov 27, 2008)

Bare Necessity Dazzleglass


----------



## ParanormalStyle (Nov 27, 2008)

Rebel Rock Blue pigment, I wasn't into mac when it came out D=


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 27, 2008)

Delineate fluidline


----------



## ilorietta (Nov 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_^^You could always ask for a CP in the clearance bin for a US pro store purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks but i bought 3 of them when i found them so i should be ok for ever!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 29, 2008)

I want the 182! I need to save up and get it finally!


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 1, 2008)

More brushes..preferably another 217


----------



## lapeno (Dec 2, 2008)

Sweetie Cake quad.


----------



## Kimmer (Dec 2, 2008)

N/A


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 2, 2008)

petticoat! i'm so sad that i missed it first time and just annoyed it's gone the second time around!! even travelled to a mac store today and asked if they had it and the answer was no


----------



## MACForME (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tricky* 

 
_it would have to multiple items. i wouldn't do it for 1 item. i would camp out for parrot, tin tin e/l, stereo rose msf, golden/primpin kitty (basically a bunch of stuff i missed out on)._

 
I have TinTin e/l and i think i've used it maybe 2 times...


----------



## purplerinne (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_petticoat! i'm so sad that i missed it first time and just annoyed it's gone the second time around!! even travelled to a mac store today and asked if they had it and the answer was no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
it's still online.....so order it before it's gone!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 3, 2008)

their brushes and i could really use more pigments


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 3, 2008)

So Ceylon MSF!!!


----------



## miss_primer (Dec 4, 2008)

I wish i didnt miss out on Pleasantry Blush.


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't pick just 'one', lol....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Holiday 2003 Neutral Eye 7 shadow pallette (It's on my wishlist too!)

a full (or even half!) jar of Coco Beach pigment

both Sexie l/s and Sexier l/g (missed out on both)

and a backup of Love, Henri l/s


----------



## lkclora13 (Dec 10, 2008)

I want a 6 slot  pro blush palette and 15 slot eyeshadow palette and I want them to be filled up!!!


----------



## Asphyxiation (Dec 10, 2008)

The 2 items from the playboy collection... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want them so bad...

Before that it was stray grey paint pot but I finally got 1 now..!


----------



## makeba (Dec 10, 2008)

some brushes, metal rock MSF and chrome cakes (blue)


----------



## prncezz (Dec 10, 2008)

Every time that I want one thing I always tell myself that it's the last thing I will need for a long time, so I buy it. Then a week later I'll have totally lost interest in what I bought and I'll want something else!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Dec 11, 2008)

187  Brush... It's just sooo expensive!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 11, 2008)

Melrose Mood


----------



## annikay (Dec 12, 2008)

I want a Creme d'Nude lipstick and Soft and Gentle MSF. Damn faraway MAC. Might as well be in another country


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 12, 2008)

Brushes xD


----------



## sum (Dec 13, 2008)

Collection of Pigments (does it count as one product? lol)


----------



## Swirlgirl (Dec 13, 2008)

For me, it is the Playboy lipstick and glitter creme. I even vaguely remember the release and was disgusted that MAC and Playboy would ever collaborate - Now I kick myself - what was I thinking?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is definitely the one that got away in my book.


----------



## MacGirlx3 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shavwi* 

 
_Heatherette l/s - I wasn't into MAC back then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Me tooo! I am going to the CCO ... so cross ure fingers that they will have it!
I want to buy the Complete Heatherette Collection!!!


----------



## sovica (Dec 18, 2008)

waternymph from lure. i cant find it on ebay


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

Heatherette Hollywod nights


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 22, 2008)

Barbie Style It Up lippie - I would sell my soul for another one


----------



## lovesong (Dec 23, 2008)

*If there was a collection/color etc....*

You wish you didn't pass on? Want to see come back???

C-Shock (Wondergrass, Big T, Going Bananas)
Originals (Full On Lust lipglass)

Consider me a late MAC collector bloomer lol
I know people would say you can get dupes, but I wish I just didn't pass on those!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 27, 2008)

Queen's Sin lipstick. 5 of them. 

*sighs*


----------



## cocomia (Dec 28, 2008)

I have a lot! Top of list: 182 brush and full size 187. I keep thinking "What will I use it for if all my money goes into it and not makeup?"


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Dec 30, 2008)

2 of the playboy lipsticks and the second glitter creme!!!! I'll forever be hunting these down!!! Grrr...


----------



## Swirlgirl (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_Queen's Sin lipstick. 5 of them. 

*sighs*_

 
Add this to my list too.


----------



## patty88 (Dec 20, 2010)

Difficult to choose only 1, but here they are in order of priority:-

  	1) Ripe Peach Blush Ombre.
  	2) Perfect Topping MSF


----------



## katred (Dec 20, 2010)

NIB Jet lipstick that hasn't gone stale. This was one of my first Mac purchases, I eventually got rid of it and I miss it terribly. What's worse is that I've learned enough about makeup application and colours in the meantime that I know I could make it work better on me now.

  	Second choice would be Grid lipstick for exactly the same reasons.

  	Sigh.


----------



## EmWyllie (Dec 31, 2010)

Basic Red pigment.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 31, 2010)

It used to be Night Light and Coco Beach pigments, but I was fortunate enough to score them here earlier this month!  So excited!


----------



## Diva-T-Starr (Dec 31, 2010)

Burnt Burgundy pigment or Velvet Elvis Cheekhue


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 6, 2011)

The 187 brush D: I just can't bring myself to spend $42 on a brush -_- But I want it oh so badly.


----------



## rockin (Jan 6, 2011)

Apricot Pink pigment, without a doubt.  There is someone selling one on ebay, but they want such silly money for it.


----------



## Jishin (Jan 10, 2011)

Stereo Rose msf


----------



## laylalovesmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Silly Girl lipglass from Balloonacy. I would pay an arm and a leg for that thing, but I can't find it!


----------



## macaddict_xo (Jan 10, 2011)

Celebrity Pink Blush.... I would pay a pretty penny for this


----------



## macaddict_xo (Jan 10, 2011)

laylalovesmac said:


> Silly Girl lipglass from Balloonacy. I would pay an arm and a leg for that thing, but I can't find it!


 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/MAC-LIPGLASS-SIL...5577237?pt=US_Makeup_Lips&hash=item2c517b0315


----------



## Sass (Jan 10, 2011)

MAC Ripe Peach.. *sigh*


----------



## Sass (Jan 10, 2011)

MAC Ripe Peach and the 190 brush.. *sigh*


----------



## laylalovesmac (Jan 11, 2011)

macaddict_xo said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/MAC-LIPGLASS-SIL...5577237?pt=US_Makeup_Lips&hash=item2c517b0315


	Thanks for the link! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But, I actually have the mini- that's why I want the full size!


----------



## geeko (Jan 11, 2011)

Although I already own Lightscapade msf, I do wish MAC repromote it. I would so buy another one. It's my HG highlighting powder....and though i still have plenty of it left, I would feel more secure if i Had a backup of it :X


----------



## katred (Jan 11, 2011)

geeko said:


> Although I already own Lightscapade msf, I do wish MAC repromote it. I would so buy another one. It's my HG highlighting powder....and though i still have plenty of it left, I would feel more secure if i Had a backup of it :X



 	I keep hoping that they'll repromote Lightscapade. It's one of their best products ever and there's really nothing they've ever come up with that's been close. I don't get why they can't bring it back.


----------



## R21ORCHID (Feb 12, 2011)

I would love a MAC Murphy case that came out back in 2002-2003.  It was on Oprah's list of favorite things.  It retailed for something like $55 and it is on Ebay for almost $250....and I just can't justify the hike in price...but I would LOVE this.



  	........


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Feb 22, 2011)

pleasureflush msf.. the last one in my collection!


----------



## whatzoedid (Feb 26, 2011)

Anything from the Barbie collection I missed out the chance to buy anything from it, sadly I cannot find it ANYWHERE! If any one knows where I can get any past collections I would be very grateful.
  	The one thing I want from MAC the most is the Carry All Case.


----------



## MandyluvOxOxO (Feb 26, 2011)

I cant just want ONE MAC product lol!!!


----------



## maclovin baby (Feb 26, 2011)

maroon and turquoise matte pigments.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 26, 2011)

at the moment for me its a back up of 3N lippy!


----------



## PinkBasset (Feb 27, 2011)

Smoke Signal pigment!


----------



## afulton (Mar 3, 2011)

Metal Rocks


----------



## Sequinzombie (Mar 4, 2011)

I want glitter. I've been on a glitter kick lately.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 1, 2013)

Ripe peach blush want a Bnib one soooooooo bad


----------



## pinkpaint (Aug 1, 2013)

Prince Noir. I saw one on Ebay 2 days ago selling for $70


----------



## mosha010 (Aug 1, 2013)

Sequinzombie said:


> I want glitter. I've been on a glitter kick lately.


   I burst out laughing. "i want glitter" has got to be the most adorable thing I've read today  you get your glitter on girl!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 1, 2013)

Scanty l/s. I miss it.


----------



## 13lolagirl (Aug 2, 2013)

Strong Woman  I also want the Volcanic Ash Exfoliator.  They never have it at my Belk counters.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 2, 2013)

Four words: Viva.  Glam.  Cyndi.  Lipstick.


----------



## 13lolagirl (Aug 2, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> Four words: Viva.  Glam.  Cyndi.  Lipstick.


  I've seen pictures now I want that one too!


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 3, 2013)

13lolagirl said:


> I've seen pictures now I want that one too!


  	Every day I wonder why I didn't get a back up.  I have half a tube left and I refuse to use it until I find a new one.  It's sooo pretty!


----------



## MoForMakeUp (Aug 3, 2013)

Gareth Pugh lipglass in Outrage.  Don't wanna pay nearly $50 on Amazon.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Aug 3, 2013)

MoForMakeUp said:


> Gareth Pugh lipglass in Outrage. Don't wanna pay nearly $50 on Amazon.


  	I just looked it up because surprisingly I'd never heard of it before.  I see ACW has it.  http://www.allcosmeticswholesale.com/product/MACGPOUTRAGE/MAC-lipglass-Gareth-Pugh-Collection---Outrage.html  They are legit, I've ordered from them before, they sell authentic stuff.


----------



## MoForMakeUp (Aug 3, 2013)

OMG!  I like this price a lot better! Thk u GoldenGirl! Gotta save this site in my favorites now......


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 3, 2013)

MoForMakeUp said:


> OMG!  I like this price a lot better! Thk u GoldenGirl! Gotta save this site in my favorites now......


 me too I got eclair paint pot from them they ship fast too!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 3, 2013)

I want Bunny Pink playboy lipstick bu and Ronnie red lipstick


----------



## xoxomia (Aug 9, 2013)

Strong Woman and Party Parrot lipstick. So sad I missed out on those!


----------



## beautelle (Aug 10, 2013)

Strong Woman


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 10, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> Four words: Viva.  Glam.  Cyndi.  Lipstick.


  	I could use another one or two lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 10, 2013)

Party parrot lipstick, quite cute lipstick, devils food lipstick, silver plate w/ spatula :-(


----------



## lizzylu23 (Aug 11, 2013)

xoxomia said:


> Strong Woman and Party Parrot lipstick. So sad I missed out on those!


im with u...  its so sad to not have them !


----------



## miss0annette (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd love to hunt down the Mac Barbie doll. Lol


----------



## LARAELYSE (Aug 11, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> Four words: Viva.  Glam.  Cyndi.  Lipstick.   [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LARAELYSE (Aug 11, 2013)

candy apple sheen supreme on left viva glam cyndi on the right!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 11, 2013)

LARAELYSE said:


> candy apple sheen supreme on left viva glam cyndi on the right!


Seems close enough to me I'm putting candy apple on my to buy list thanks for the swatches


----------



## LARAELYSE (Aug 11, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Seems close enough to me I'm putting candy apple on my to buy list thanks for the swatches


   Your welcome! ;D


----------



## Kochava (Aug 13, 2013)

GoldenGirl said:


> Four words: Viva.  Glam.  Cyndi.  Lipstick.


  	It's a lovely one. I have 2/3 of a tube and an unopened Cyndi lipglass, and already think how I'll miss it. On the other hand, I have 2 unopened VG Gaga backups plus the one I barely used and can't even look at it anymore.


----------



## Kochava (Aug 13, 2013)

Shell Pearl beauty powder is the one product I really really want.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 13, 2013)

Kochava said:


> Shell Pearl beauty powder is the one product I really really want.


Check your cco store mines has it and it was only $17 dollars


----------



## Kochava (Aug 14, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Check your cco store mines has it and it was only $17 dollars


  	Thanks. I don't know when I'll be able to cross the border (the closest CCO is over 2 hours drive from my house -- not counting the time at the border), tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'll keep this in mind and try to get down to WA as soon as I can.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 14, 2013)

Queen's Sin lipstick.  I want to see what the hype is about.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Aug 15, 2013)

I would say Hollywood nights I always seem to just miss it!


----------



## sagehen (Aug 15, 2013)

a new tube of Glam lipstick


----------



## kirtchik (Aug 20, 2013)

Pleasureflush, Barbie and Diana Ross items


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 3, 2013)

Heroine!


----------



## mac-obsessed (Nov 8, 2013)

Everying from the wonder woman and villans collection  they were before my time!  prince noir and quick sizzle are the only two lippies that make me sad I wasn't able to get every time I see pics of!


----------



## Debbs (Nov 8, 2013)

Mac Goldstone MSF! I bought the MES in this collection but didn't look any further regrettably. That's when I really began to follow up with Mac collection launches, Semi-Precious. I found this site around that time and began lurking. Need some avid collectors to help me !


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 8, 2013)

Whisper of Guilt, a few LE lipsticks and everything else on my wishlist *covers face*


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Nov 10, 2013)

I can't just choose one, that's too hard. I want the whole of MAC Hello Kitty Collection  when that came out I wasn't that into /or know about MAC.


----------



## matchachoco (Nov 11, 2013)

Heroine lipstick. Someday it will be permanent, I can feel it.  Or By Candlelight MSF! It was so flattering and I can't believe I finished mine.   





Kochava said:


> It's a lovely one. I have 2/3 of a tube and an unopened Cyndi lipglass, and already think how I'll miss it. On the other hand, I have 2 unopened VG Gaga backups plus the one I barely used and can't even look at it anymore.


 See, I'm the opposite! I've only used my VG Cyndi l/s a couple times and it does nothing for me, but I used up my one VG Gaga l/s and miss it like crazy! I still have a VG Gaga l/g but it's not the same....


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 11, 2013)

cakewannaminaj said:


> I can't just choose one, that's too hard. I want the whole of MAC Hello Kitty Collection  when that came out I wasn't that into /or know about


  I saw quite a few hello kitty things at a cco recently! You may be able to find them still without paying ridiculous prices.


----------



## LdMD (Nov 11, 2013)

Prince Noir lipstick. I didn't care for it when it was released, and now I want it. hboy:


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Nov 11, 2013)

MUAddict said:


> I saw quite a few hello kitty things at a cco recently! You may be able to find them still without paying ridiculous prices.


  I don't think we have such things in New Zealand, all our prices here are ridiculous! I have been looking for authentic discounted MAC's on ebay thou  hard to find.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

Mac relaxing is my evasive love atm


----------

